# Location for table saw crosscut stop block



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

I am designing a simple stop block set-up for cross cutting on my table saw. All it is is an open box that slips over the fence and lines up with the front of the fence. With my initial design, the box stops just short of the leading edge of the blade. I figured that gave me the most length in front of the blade for setting the work against the stop block, but once the work is entering the blade there is open space between it and the fence.

But then I got to wondering: with thicker pieces, while there is nothing between the work and the fence at the blade while it is being cut, the work would still be pushed up against the stop block just before it touches the blade. Is this a problem? My intuition tells me it isn't, since the danger is at the back of the blade and the work will not be against the fence or the stop block there, but I just thought I'd check.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Do you mean miter gauge?


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

It for use with the miter gauge, for making crosscuts.

A miter gauge stop block.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

So you have the stock against the miter gauge to cross cut, the block is 3/4" against fence. So if you want a 6 inch board you set the fence to 6 3/4 " butt board against the block and make cut. The cut off falls to the right of the blade untapped, your fine. I personaly would bring the block further back from the blade a bit more but your OK.


----------



## simonov (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, no matter what, the cut piece would fall into the space between the blade and the fence. I wanted to go as close to the leading edge of the blade as was safe just to make it easier to use with a variety of work pieces. I was wondering how close could I get.

BTW, I'm using a tip from William Ng and milling the stop block pieces to one inch thickness, so that all I have to do is add an even inch to the desired dimension on my fence tape. Makes the math simpler and I need all the help I can get.


----------

